# Do you like your girls more feral looking? Or soft and cute?



## sethisto (May 21, 2010)

I think this is easiest to show in dragons.  

Which type do you prefer.  



Realistic jaw/muzzle/nose or cute jaw/muzzle/nose.
The skin, fur, or scales being shaggy/rough or slick/smooth.
Overall cuteness.

The only thing I can think of for furry is hardimans stuff when it comes to rough. Scalies tend to mix large muscled raptor-looking dragons in all the time.  

Here are some image examples.

Cute/smooth





Rough scaled/semi-realistic lizard jaw/spiky





I tend to lean toward the cute side, though I have a few (maybe 3 out of 200) realistic looking dragons in my dragon folder.  

What do you guys aim for?


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2010)

i like cute lil' dragons like cynder she is so sweet and sexy ^________^


----------



## Seas (May 21, 2010)

Personally, I like the latter, more realistic looking style more.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Havent been a furry long enough to know. Sorry.

~Mrow


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 21, 2010)

I who swing more towards mammals, like them feral-looking (although, anthro), and cute. Big paws, claws, but expressive eyes. Soft floofy fur if it applies.


----------



## Tabasco (May 21, 2010)

Nerdy chicks. <3

Or angry lesbians.

Cute _or_ feral.


----------



## Zseliq (May 21, 2010)

I think realistic looks better.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 21, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I think this is easiest to show in dragons.
> 
> Cute/smooth


 
This one looks almost mammalian. I like the second one better.

I'm not really into into scalies, but would like something that looks reptilian.


----------



## Smelge (May 21, 2010)

Seriously?

8 posts in to a topic like this, and no-one has come up with the standard responses:

* "With my penis in her"
* "With a penis on her"
* "Being eaten by a penis"


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 21, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 8 posts in to a topic like this, and no-one has come up with the standard responses:
> 
> ...


 
Damn, why didn't I think of that? :lol:


----------



## TashkentFox (May 21, 2010)

Realistic vixens are HAWT!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 21, 2010)

G- G-...Girls?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Girls are the best to get down with!



I agree, Fuzzy!


----------



## gdzeek (May 21, 2010)

I really like the cute one better myself, but both have very desirable unique traits about them.  I dont suppose the either is single?  ^_^


----------



## Smelge (May 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> G- G-...Girls?



Yes. Those weird things with the lumpy chests and the inverted penis. Somehow they are vital to the continuation of the species. I think it's something to do with sandwiches.


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2010)

I'm surprised the OP didn't mention Cynder. That's the only reason I clicked this thread.


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm surprised the OP didn't mention Cynder. That's the only reason I clicked this thread.



I corrected that.


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I corrected that.


I saw, but it's not the same. 

Plus, he didn't reply to it yet.


----------



## Aden (May 21, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 8 posts in to a topic like this, and no-one has come up with the *standard responses***:
> 
> ...



**Offer only applies for forums not populated almost entirely by gheys


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Uhhhh, I dunno :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 21, 2010)

I am not enough of a furry to prefer FURRY/scaled pieces of dell girls.
As for how do I prefer girls, myself I prefer them soft, cute and smooth, but in personallity it all varies. Opinion varies all the time. That's for real life.


As for art, do it as cute and smoochy as you can, I'm not going to pay(Of my time, I won't pay money anyway) for serious business.



Aden said:


> **Offer only applies for forums not populated almost entirely by gheys



Note: There is a difference between 'FAGGOTS' to 'gheys'.

I did not pass any rule did I.


----------



## Riley (May 21, 2010)

I like the more realistic style of anthro character.  I've seen some of the cutesy stuff that was pretty good, but a lot of the time it seems like artists with that style get too caught up in OMG SOOOO KYOOT that the actual picture is lacking a lot.

That said, I'd prefer whatever girl I end up with to be a human.  Because at least one part of this post had to be snarky.


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Plus, he didn't reply to it yet.



Fappin'


----------



## Attaman (May 21, 2010)

Fleshy.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Yes. Those weird things with the lumpy chests and the inverted penis. Somehow they are vital to the continuation of the species. I think it's something to do with sandwiches.


Oh how I sigh at this

I don't make sandwiches and I'll be damned if any man thinks he can get in my pants. I will not contribute to the continuation of this species


----------



## Zseliq (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh how I sigh at this
> 
> I don't make sandwiches and I'll be damned if any man thinks he can get in my pants. I will not contribute to the continuation of this species


Will you make me a sammich, then? <3


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Will you make me a sammich, then? <3


Maaybe

But we can't invite those smelly men to join us


----------



## Zseliq (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Maaybe
> 
> But we can't invite those smelly men to join us



Yay!  And no men, they are silly and have hard poky thingies. We can do what we would do with them but with each other.

But not till you are older because I do not want to go to prison.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Yay!  And no men, they are silly and have hard poky thingies. We can do what we would do with them but with each other.
> 
> But not till you are older because I do not want to go to prison.


Indeedy doo

and yea..jail bad


----------



## SirRob (May 21, 2010)

Doesn't matter as long as they have tits the size of watermelons!


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 21, 2010)

Depends on what mood I'm in, it could go either way.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 21, 2010)

Do I have to choose?


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

I like my girls cute and my guys hard. I mean... uh... nah hard works too. XD

However, you'll have to draw one hell of a busty babe to get me to like her. Swinging on the fruit on of the vegetable spectrum and all.



Silver Dragon said:


> It could go either way.



That's what she said!



Voidrunners said:


> Yes. Those weird things with the lumpy chests  and the inverted penis. Somehow they are vital to the continuation of  the species. I think it's something to do with sandwiches.



Clams. That is all.


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2010)

There are realistic dragons?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

Good question. Anthro and cartoony I guess. I dunno what classifies as, maybe cute and smooth I guess. It hurts my eyes when an artist puts too much emphasis into scales or fur.


----------



## sethisto (May 21, 2010)

Well I was going to use this comparison but I didn't want to kill the thread from the start ;p


----------



## Alstor (May 21, 2010)

To me, you add a bit more detail into your feral ones, so yeah.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> It hurts my eyes when an artist puts too much emphasis into scales or fur.


 
I don't know. I'll go to movies and see something like _Ice Age_, and sometimes I'll be like, did you the fur on that weasel? Awesome!


----------



## Luca (May 21, 2010)

I like to see them a little bit more on the realistic side.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 21, 2010)

Hey as long as it isn't a drag queen, or a transvestite I am fine with their looks. Well soft and huggable is better than rough and shaggy.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well I was going to use this comparison but I didn't want to kill the thread from the start ;p


MY EYES FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## sethisto (May 21, 2010)

Yah im not a fan of that realistic cynder


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 21, 2010)

Although the original one doesn't look too good either, but for other reasons. I mean, that's some insane anatomy right there. She's got this pencil-waist and an XBOX HUEG chest, how can she even stand?! Those legs aren't helping, I can only imagine the pain she's in. :[


----------



## sethisto (May 21, 2010)

I think its the overly obvious curves that I like most about her.  

Dragons are made out of super light materials! she doesn't need bulging leg muscles!


----------



## Agariarept (May 21, 2010)

I think they can all look hot when well done  Hard to choose


----------



## Mentova (May 21, 2010)

Realistic looking ones are better.

But also real women are better than drawings of anthro girls so...


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 21, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Well I was going to use this comparison but I didn't want to kill the thread from the start ;p


someone doesn't understand line economy.  :V

That's my main problem with "realistic:"  to many artists think this means "draw every single strand of fur" which looks HORRIBLE 99% of the time.  Adding more lines doesn't make something look more realistic.

I like seeing more realistic interpretations of furs along the spectrum, but the more realistic the character the more that one problem seems to crop up.  And even then I prefer more cartoony characters for most purposes.  My own art is a few grades below what I want in realism, but once i start working on hands and heads more I think it'll get closer to what I'd like (a cartoony head with a realistic musculature looks fuckin weird)


----------



## Zontar (May 21, 2010)

The cuter, the hotter.


----------



## Usarise (May 21, 2010)

I like both


----------



## Tao (May 21, 2010)

what are these girls you speak of

I like my men soft and cute.


----------



## Smelge (May 21, 2010)

Faris said:


> what are these girls you speak of
> 
> I like my men soft and cute.



Get out and take your limp-wristed flapping elsewhere. :C


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (May 21, 2010)

Well I like both types but I guess it depends on how they use the soft  and the realistic styles. Some can use too much softness and others  could give it too much realistic details like the realistic Cynder that  was posted.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 21, 2010)

Btw, who are the artists for these pics?


----------



## Issashu (May 21, 2010)

Hmm...girls....more feral for sure


----------



## ADF (May 21, 2010)

I prefer more realistic looking ones personally, as realistic as a fictional species can look of course. The option between cute and feral isn't really good to be honest, they don't have to be more feral to be more realistic.

I have a dislike of herps that were obviously designed to cater to mammal fans. Having breasts is fine, but great big watermellons on a reptile look ridiculous. I like reptiles because I like reptile traits, not just to see a lizard head and tail tacked onto a interchangeable anthro body.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 21, 2010)

I'm not fussed. :3


----------



## Lobar (May 21, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nerdy chicks. <3
> 
> Or angry lesbians.
> 
> Cute _or_ feral.



This, minus the lesbian part.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh how I sigh at this
> 
> I don't make sandwiches and I'll be damned if any man thinks he can get in my pants. I will not contribute to the continuation of this species



What about just for fun then? ^^


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Meadow said:


> What about just for fun then? ^^


It depends on the guy..but still, if he thinks he can get in easily he's dead wrong


----------



## Armaetus (May 21, 2010)

Nerdy/geeky and/or pudgy AND anthro.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

im drunk and id bone anything warm


----------



## Smelge (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> im drunk and id bone anything warm



Probably not the best time to boil a kettle for a cup of tea then?


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> im drunk and id bone anything warm



I'm sober I'll bone anything.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

furverts


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> furverts



Yea. 'Cause you're not a furry.

EDIT: You're not gay either.


----------



## Gnome (May 21, 2010)

this thread needed a poll

and i vote soft and cute


----------



## Browder (May 21, 2010)

This isn't a fair question. Depends on the artist and species.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Yea. 'Cause you're *not a furry.*
> 
> EDIT: You're *not gay *either*.*


you would be correct


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> This isn't a fair question. Depends on the artist and species.


Yea but I believe the topic is more geared towards dragons and other scalies


----------



## Browder (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea but I believe the topic is more geared towards dragons and other scalies



Oh. She has scales.

Yeah, not very attractive at all. Your artist is gonna have to work to convince me.


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh. She has scales.
> 
> Yeah, not very attractive at all. Your artist is gonna have to work to convince me.


Scales can never match the softness that plush fur has :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Scales can never match the softness that plush fur has :3



i agree, scales suck.


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> i agree, scales suck.



Yep. Suck.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Yep. Suck.



yeaaah. soft scales suck.
we need more users like that


totally non-furfag >.>'


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> i agree, scales suck.


They're better than fur. 

:3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> They're better than fur.
> 
> :3


:|

so you wish

scales are all hard and shit


----------



## Oovie (May 21, 2010)

_Oh_h_hh_, I'm in love with that second picture, I much prefer this look. Was there a source I missed?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

Oovie said:


> _Oh_h_hh_, I'm in love with that second picture, I much prefer this look. Was there a source I missed?



you be a true furry!


----------



## Icky (May 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :|
> 
> so you wish
> 
> scales are all hard and shit


You know, some drunkposters are really entertaining when they're fucked up.

You're not one of them.


Oovie said:


> _Oh_h_hh_


He came.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 21, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You know, some drunkposters are really entertaining when they're fucked up.
> 
> You're not one of them.
> 
> He came.



Like I truly give a shit about what you think

moron


----------



## Oovie (May 22, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> He came.


Only my brain came.


----------



## Slyck (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> you be a true furry!



Mainly because of all teh fur on those pictures.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

I have my nerdy fursona, I tend to have her be more cuuuuteee and anthro. :3

As for dragons, Realistic and spiky. :3


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I have my nerdy fursona, I tend to have her be more cuuuuteee and anthro. :3
> 
> As for dragons, Realistic and spiky. :3


As do I

and I really don't care what kind of dragon it is, art wise, as long as it's drawn good
..but it's cooler if it has wings and can breathe fire


----------



## TreacleFox (May 22, 2010)

This whole thread makes me murr.


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> As do I
> 
> and I really don't care what kind of dragon it is, art wise, as long as it's drawn good
> ..but it's cooler if it has wings and can breathe fire


Pretty much, I'ed take cook realistic dragons that breathe fire over Cynder. 



Meadow said:


> This whole thread makes me murr.



oh murr.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Pretty much, I'ed take cook realistic dragons that breathe fire over Cynder.


I wish I could breathe fire and fly :3

But that would be kinda weird:
A flying loli-shota wolf breathing fire :/

..someone go draw that, I'm too lazy


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wish I could breathe fire and fly :3
> 
> But that would be kinda weird:
> A flying loli-shota wolf breathing fire :/
> ...


Imagine it. :U


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Imagine it. :U


I already am though


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I already am though


I just did. It looked... screwed up.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I just did. It looked... screwed up.


Yea...same here...


----------



## Vriska (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea...same here...


"I CAST LEVEL 4 FIREBREATH. I NOW LOOK SCREWED UP."


----------



## Kazdrax (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Scales can never match the softness that plush fur has :3


Scales are the best, but fur is always nice, I'm not picky.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 22, 2010)

Somehow physical attractiveness escapes my mind...  I figure as long as she has a brain in her head and doesn't look ugly, that's enough...


Somehow i've never really bought into the whole human like breasts on an anthro thing either...  sure, they're anthropomorphic, but...  seriously...  if all you're going to change is skin and face...

edit: by "skin" I mean everything...  scales, fur...  i'm into video game design, so...  that should sort of...  explain my use of the term "skin"...


----------



## Oovie (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> you be a true furry!


Are you positive this is true to being a furry? Lets be clear here that I rather prefer the second over the first, the second being the spiked/scaled one.

The first being a fuzzy dragon character, wearing that "you gon' get raped" look.

Lets be honest, those of you don't like the cuteness, its the "you gon' get raped" appeal! Shes saying, "Oh no! The wind has blown my skirt up! How embarrassing I'm blushing!" I'd always pictured a "true furry" being more prone for that type of scenario personally.


----------



## sethisto (May 22, 2010)

These forums make me feel almost normal <3


----------



## Kazdrax (May 22, 2010)

sethisto said:


> These forums make me feel almost normal <3


Yea, isn't that interesting?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 22, 2010)

Zontar said:


> The cuter, the hotter.


Last time I heard someone say that it was from a guy who liked seeing Pikachu's being fucked in the ass. *Hurl*



HAXX said:


> i agree, scales suck.


gtfo



HAXX said:


> :|
> 
> so you wish
> 
> scales are all hard and shit


You've never even touched a reptile, have you? My lizards are very soft thank you very much.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 22, 2010)

sethisto said:


> These forums make me feel almost normal <3



Try posting this anywhere else. ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Last time I heard someone say that it was from a guy who liked seeing Pikachu's being fucked in the ass. *Hurl*
> 
> 
> gtfo
> ...



Are you offering to change my mind?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Are you offering to change my mind?


Yes. Scales are superior, they feel so wonderful. <3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 22, 2010)

I like the first one more.  Really enjoy the cute adorable ones more :3

The the second one looks good as well.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yes. Scales are superior, they feel so wonderful. <3



:|

As much as I am intrigued, scales still are inferior.

Scallies make good sex slaves from what I've read. Look at the topic if you don't believe me. :]


----------



## Syradact (May 22, 2010)

Why does it have to be girls?

You say soft/cute vs. feral, but is this thread really about toony/streamlined vs. meticulous detail? It's like the former art _implies_ a scaly character, while the latter brings more attention to detail.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 22, 2010)

I think she's incredibly sexy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 22, 2010)

Syradact said:


> *Why does it have to be girls?*
> 
> You say soft/cute vs. feral, but is this thread really about toony/streamlined vs. meticulous detail? It's like the former art _implies_ a scaly character, while the latter brings more attention to detail.


 
Girls or guys makes no difference to me.

I do see what you mean tho. 
Also the former has a background to emphasize it more.


----------



## Takun (May 22, 2010)

I like my girls like I like my coffee. With a dick.  :T


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

Takun said:


> I like my girls like I like my coffee. With a dick.  :T



:I

With sugar too?


----------



## Fenrisu (May 22, 2010)

If its pretty, I choose it :>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2010)

I like my ladies with curves.  So I guess "soft and cute".



Takun said:


> I like my girls like I like my coffee. With a dick.  :T



I bet you like "cream" with that.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 22, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I bet you like "cream" with that.



I was going to say that...


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You've never even touched a reptile, have you? My lizards are very soft thank you very much.


I like the way snakes feel


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like the way snakes feel



Oooohoo, I could totally ruin this..

Snakes are neat to hold, not to snuggle with.
AGAIN I COULD SA-YIFF.


----------



## Willow (May 22, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Oooohoo, I could totally ruin this..
> 
> Snakes are neat to hold, not to snuggle with.
> AGAIN I COULD SA-YIFF.


I knew someone would ty to


----------



## sethisto (May 23, 2010)

Surprisingly I don't even like reptiles.  I like to think Cynder has just really smooth, but thicker skin or something


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

Just out of curiosity where are these images from? 
( >_< I'm gonna regret asking that as a dragon type myself arent I?)


----------



## Don (May 23, 2010)

I almost always prefer realistically-drawn anthros over the more cartoony ones. I've always liked to visualize how anthros would look like in the real world, and not some random Sonic/Digimon rip-off.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (May 23, 2010)

Cute. Hands down. 


I've always preferred cuteness over realism and such. And in real life, I prefer the cute girls over the ones who go overboard with makeup and slutty clothes to try to make themselves look 'hot'. That shit just doesn't work for me.


Also, OP, you need to put in a poll.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 23, 2010)

Eh... I'd fuck 'em both... *shrugs*


----------



## sethisto (May 23, 2010)

is it possible to just edit on a poll?


----------



## Kazdrax (May 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> is it possible to just edit on a poll?


Are you ever going to tell us the sources of these images?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Surprisingly I don't even like reptiles.  I like to think Cynder has just really smooth, but thicker skin or something


What is it with dragons not liking reptiles? When I was an otherkin I asked on an otherkin forum about the possibility of dragons being cold-blooded because they look like reptiles and I got yelled at because THEY'RE LIEK TOTALLY NOT REPTILES THEY'RE BIRDS OR WHATEVER THE FUCK.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 23, 2010)

Kazdrax said:


> Are you ever going to tell us the sources of these images?



Yes.. Tell...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> My lizards are very soft thank you very much.


 
Taken out of context that sounds like a double entendre...

EDIT: In fact...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 23, 2010)

The artist of the first image from the OP... Haha, he draws the most fucked up shit ever. It's pretty hawt at the same time.


----------



## Smelge (May 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Scales are superior



It amazes me that given the average shape and weight of furries, everyone loves scales. :V


----------



## Atrak (May 23, 2010)

Depends on my mood.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 23, 2010)

Scalies are awesome =3


Depends on my mood too! If I wanted to rape something cute, it would be that cute pink dragon D8< If I wanted to cuddle, it would be with that pointy armored dragon....


Hmm.... Or vice versa o-o


----------



## Brandi (May 23, 2010)

Im not really attracted to women, but I do prefer anything cute over realistic. Though I do find realistic stuff to be pretty amazing as well.

Also that second image disturbs me. Look at her chest... its like shes got a flat left boobie and a normal round right one . o__o;;


----------



## Bir (May 23, 2010)

Hmmm.

Probably a mixture. Like, cute and fluffy, but with pizazz.


----------



## Glitch (May 23, 2010)

Rough = sexy.

Cute is usually girly overload, and that doesn't cooperate with my systems.


----------



## Glitch (May 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nerdy chicks. <3
> 
> *Or angry lesbians.*
> 
> Cute _or_ feral.



Did someone call?  :V


----------



## Slyck (May 23, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I bet you like "cream" with that.



You go girl!


----------



## sethisto (May 23, 2010)

I honestly dont have the sources.  I got them from 4chan.  I did find the source of the first one once but never fav'd it or anything.  It was the only image in the gallery that wasn't disgusting.


----------



## Tally (May 23, 2010)

Cute/smooth, imagine how much scales would hurt when you rub against them over and over. Like sandpaper.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 23, 2010)

Brandi said:


> Also that second image disturbs me. Look at her chest... its like shes got a flat left boobie and a normal round right one . o__o;;


 
Well, why do you think they call her Biggie Smalls? :lol:


----------



## Slyck (May 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Eh... I'd fuck 'em both... *shrugs*



Sorry to burst your bubble, but imagine how it would feel to have scales rubbing against your stinkbone.

Fur is superior.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but imagine how it would feel to have scales rubbing against your stinkbone.
> 
> Fur is superior.


But scales are so smooth and wonderful! If imagine it wouldn't be very comfortable to get fur all over your stinkbone.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but imagine how it would feel to have scales rubbing against your stinkbone.
> 
> Fur is superior.


 Have you ever felt a lizard or a snake... or even been in your backyard?


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But scales are so smooth and wonderful! If I had sex with something furry I'd just have hair all over my genitals and that would be very discomforting.


I would imagine it would feel kinda like rubbing up against carpet, but that's just me :/


----------



## MrBlack (May 23, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Realistic vixens are HAWT!


Seconded


----------



## ADF (May 23, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but imagine how it would feel to have scales rubbing against your stinkbone.
> 
> Fur is superior.



Having owned snakes/a iguana I can say scales are smoother than they look 

Fur is messy and smelly, all sorts of crap ends up in there.


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2010)

soft and cute and harmless and submissive and getting paid 80 cents to my dollar
A-MURR-I-KKK-A

i like female characters with terrifying monstrous anatomy
Jingai Haruman
but that's really as far as i'll go
they still have to resemble women
but super cool points if they look like really caricaturized women in whatever way you want to take that


----------



## MrBlack (May 23, 2010)

But in the end, it doesn't even matter guys, this thread might as well say "Which imaginary creature do you prefer to masturbate too"  :U


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 23, 2010)

Cutesey, I guess, but I haven't seen that many to have a preference.

I tolerate furry females like Renamon in yiff art, but human/real ones can GTFO and replace themselves with Dark Link. (<3)


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> But in the end, it doesn't even matter guys, this thread might as well say "Which imaginary creature do you prefer to masturbate too"  :U



i thought that was the thread
wait
i dont get it


----------



## Mr Owl (May 23, 2010)

It doesn't matter to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


>


Would it be tmi to admit that's hot?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Have you ever felt a lizard or a snake... or even been in your backyard?



I used to catch those suckers all the time.
They bite a lot though!! Threw them up in the air like i did with frogs!

So evil back then:\



CannonFodder said:


> Would it be tmi to admit that's hot?



Nope. A little weird because it is a lot of lizard action and less of woman action.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Nope. A little weird because it is a lot of lizard action and less of woman action.


You know I just thought of something if anthros were real chances are scalies would still be hot irl.


----------



## reallyprettysquirrel (May 23, 2010)

I LOVE HE CUTER ONE!! but would prefer her or him to show some skin X3


----------



## reallyprettysquirrel (May 23, 2010)

oh by the way i am completely bisexual


----------



## Atrak (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know I just thought of something if anthros were real chances are scalies would still be hot irl.



Only if they were either in the sun or on a hot-rock.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

reallyprettysquirrel said:


> oh by the way i am completely bisexual


Not a big deal here.


atrakaj said:


> Only if they were either in the sun or on a hot-rock.


ba-dum-tssh


----------



## Atrak (May 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ba-dum-tssh



Could you press the rewind button please?



CannonFodder said:


> hsst-mud-ab



[yt]xhv6KUiReY8&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 23, 2010)

Cute for me. I don't mind SOME realism, but not to much.


----------



## Skidd (May 23, 2010)

Drooly?

I draw my 'sona both ways - but leaning more towards cutesy. But I don't draw very "chesty" - if anything, hyper-ears, not hyper breastcancer.

But I like 'em both ways - Cutesy probably more than realistic, though.


----------



## Glitch (May 23, 2010)

reallyprettysquirrel said:


> oh by the way i am completely bisexual



Good for you.
Just like *every other teenage girl*.

Congrats.  
You have now met the asshole lesbian of the forums.

(In other words, nobody gives a flying *rainbow* fuck.  -1 for sounding like a slut.)

Also, I doubt that you're a pretty squirrel.


----------



## Atrak (May 23, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Good for you.
> Just like *every other teenage girl*.
> 
> Congrats.
> ...



Rainbow really should be in rainbow colors.


----------



## Roccie (May 23, 2010)

I like it when people draw girls as basically anime girls, except with... furry features. Like how Nim-Nim does it


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 23, 2010)

> Do you like your girls more feral looking? Or soft and cute?



......No comment.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 23, 2010)

Scotty doesn't LIKE girls.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 23, 2010)

I like Kylie


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 23, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Scotty doesn't LIKE girls.



Well now that's a bit of a lie. I like girls and sure, I might even gain a great friendship out of it but I don't LIKE them...hint hint.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 23, 2010)

Honestly I would bang either scalie.


Scotty1700 said:


> Well now that's a bit of a lie. I like girls and sure, I might even gain a great friendship out of it but I don't LIKE them...hint hint.


That's what she meant.


----------



## Glitch (May 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Rainbow really should be in rainbow colors.



Good idea!


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (May 25, 2010)

Honestly, I'm ambivalent. Everything depends on the artist. Some "cute" characters just look wrong, or are poorly drawn, although technically in the cute style (E.G. poorly done facial expressions, even though the big eyes are there). As far as mature art goes, some cute characters look weird with genitals. Conversely, great artists like Ixerin, Epicwang, and Culpeofox are able to make realistic characters still look incredible cute, partly due to talent with expressions.

EDIT:



CannonFodder said:


> Would it be tmi to admit that's hot?



No, that would just be being a Captain Obvious wannabe


----------



## Yaril47 (May 25, 2010)

The smooth ones are so cute, but the realistic ones are sexy.


----------



## Kazdrax (May 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Would it be tmi to admit that's hot?


What a silly question!


----------



## RaptorArts (Jun 23, 2011)

I say Ferral. Cute is one thing but Ferral is a whole other story. Ill take ferral over cute anyday! XD


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 23, 2011)

RaptorArts said:


> I say Ferral. Cute is one thing but Ferral is a whole other story. Ill take ferral over cute anyday! XD


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2011)

Welp.


----------

